# New Driving Range



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

If you were going to design a simple 1 tier, 30 unit driving range, what features would you like to see included (sand traps, targets, elevated greens with flags, accurate yard markings, putting greens). Any suggestions muchly appreciated.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Things that I'd like to use (consider them dreams) 

Grass Mats + Astro Turf tee boxes in the same cage 
Painted yardages on the concrete walkway for each individual cage
targets to aim at (not just flags)
A couple obsticles: possibly a tree off to one side of the range? :dunno: 
A realistic putting green that is circular, not a rectangle with four cups in it

there's probably a few more... I'll think on it


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I've done some more thinking, but it might be better for me to whip something up in Powerpoint and then post it as a picture here. 

I'll get it up later today or early tomorrow on the Holiday.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks srothfuss really appreciate the comments. Have posted the same article on two other boards with the intent of getting as many "good" ideas as I can round up. I personally am totally bored with most ranges and Domes, they present limited or no challenges for realistic practice. Every videos, tips book or online article say practice, practice, practice. How do you do that when there are no real practice facilites around. What is your feeling regarding BALLS, should charges be for unlimited balls but one hour time period, or by the bucket and all the time you want to take. Again thanks for input.... and please anybody else out there feel free to comment.....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Other than the usual tee boxes, one range near here has a practice bunker enclosed with its own net to protect the golfers in it. The net is on 3 sides so they can hit out of the bunker pretty much in any direction they want except backwards. You can hit long irons or wedges depending whether you want to clear the low lip or the high lip. The wire nets catch anything, so the golfers on the mats aren't in danger if you hit something perpendicular to them.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

One thing I'd really like to see in a driving range:

A self loading, adjustable height tee.

Don't know if they exist, but it would enable me to stay in my stance & keep my grip and hit another ball faster. 

And no, I'm not lazy!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

As far as I am aware, near me there is a driving range that is computerised insofar as that you can 'challenge' one of your friends to a competition.

They have nets with points attached too them, and the computer bay will tell you which net to attack, and you get points for hitting it etc.

On a more personal note, driving ranges in the UK are becoming expensive to the point that I wont bother using them. The quality of balls is a joke, for £5.00 you can get 80 balls, most of which will be covered in mud or worse still they will be cracked or 100 years old.

I'd personally like to see a nice spacious driving range, in good condition, giving you plenty of balls to hit for your money, and decent condition balls at that. It would also be nice to have a good quality putting green to practise on afterwards.

As for targets and general layout, a few close pins would be good, some minor obsticles such as mounds or hilly grass in front and around the flags, then some flags dotted further out until you hit 200 yards as not many people can attack a pin past 200 yards successfully. After that, poles marking distances upto 350 yards would be good, as a lot of golf driving ranges only go up to 300 yards or so which isnt far enough.

It would also be nice to have a couple of bays with decent video cameras attached so that you could hit your shot, then watch a play back on camera to see what you are doing wrong or right whatever the case may be.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys, all great ideas, just have to come up with sheckles to pay for them. I particularly like the video camera's. Its one thing having someone tell you your doing something wrong and quite another when it can be pointed out to you on film.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm still working on my "ideal" layout.. It's just taking a while to cram it all onto a powerpoint slide.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Thanks for the input guys, all great ideas, just have to come up with sheckles to pay for them. I particularly like the video camera's. Its one thing having someone tell you your doing something wrong and quite another when it can be pointed out to you on film.



To be honest with you, I have had lots of lessons over the years and the only one that ever seemed to help was when I could see what he was talking about on the video.


----------



## BigSoy (Jan 10, 2007)

One thing I was thinking would be cool at the range would be some kind of adjustable-depth strip of rough on the side of the mat, so you could practice shots out of a less than ideal lie... as most of us will experience from time to time I suppose.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

BigSoy said:


> One thing I was thinking would be cool at the range would be some kind of adjustable-depth strip of rough on the side of the mat, so you could practice shots out of a less than ideal lie... as most of us will experience from time to time I suppose.


yeah but the only thing is that it would be quite hard to simulate, since if you did it with reall grass it wwould get hacked up quite quickly, and if you did it with fake grass the ball would just sit on top of it.


----------



## BigSoy (Jan 10, 2007)

Fore! said:


> yeah but the only thing is that it would be quite hard to simulate, since if you did it with reall grass it wwould get hacked up quite quickly, and if you did it with fake grass the ball would just sit on top of it.


Yeah, you'd have to pretty soft fake grass - although I've played on some much better artificial football pitches than it ever used to be, so maybe it exists? :dunno:


----------



## R7oss (Dec 5, 2006)

The driving range beside me that I use has automatic bays, basically put the balls in the dispenser, push the button, it sets up your ball for you, you automatically adjust your tee height, hit away and the dispenser sets up your next ball for you. Best thing ever :thumbsup: lol If i was designing a driving range, I would definitely include alot more targets than just flags, have a few hazards i.e. water, bunkers, trees, make it a bit more challenging than just seeing how far you can it the ball, that would be good. Also I think it's been said, but have bunkers to hit out of, always need practice for that


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks R7oss for the input, lot of good ideas, but bunkers, water and trees make for interesting shots but they also make for extensive labor trying to retrieve the balls, remember somebody's got to bring the balls back so you can hit them again, providing my staff with scuba gear could get expensive.....


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

I while back on this thread you asked if people should pay for a bucket of balls or by the hour.

Personally I like by the bucket. That way I don't feel pressured. The range I go to up here also sells prepaid balls for a discount. Although they also use punch cards, I got a keychain attachment (key-fob, we call it in Canada).

Here's a link to a vendor that sells this system: e-range - golf range software and ball dispenser reader system 
It's based off of a chip made by iButton: iButton - Contact Memory, Digital Temperature Data Loggers, Java-powered and Secure eCash Tokens - Maxim/Dallas 

Anyway, it's nice for me because I can walk right in and grab a bucket without having to wait in line, or remember to bring the right amount of change.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

I second the suggestion of video cameras!
A number of vendors already offer solutions for you:
SeeSwing.com - Welcome
Golf Swing Analysis Software - Pro Golf Swing Library

You might want to think about how to ensure security of such an investment...

Oh yea, one other thing: Targets!

Maybe you could have some of these targets available on special occasions:

Breakaway Stunt "Glass" like in 'The Big Break' TV show. Stunt glass is actually a mix of sugar & corn syrup. Basically a lollipop. SO, it should dissolve over time on the course, and no one would have to clean it up.

How about remote control cars? Yea, silly I know, but at least people would aim for them instead of the poor guy who has to field balls in the ball retrival car.

Trampoline: Kinda fun, right sized target.

What not to have: Abandoded cars. They are neat at first, but after a while give to aura of 'low rent' to any driving range.

Cheers,
-T


----------



## zebrasinamerica (Jan 22, 2007)

*Sorry for the length, hope it helps though*

I too have put thought into opening up a new "better" driving range in my area in the future and I suppose I will share some of my thoughts with you 

I think the video cameras would be good done the right way. If I had the cameras in my range they would have to be "rented", I believe this would lower the chances of damage to them. And the TVs that they would be viewed on would be behind some sort of shater proof glass to protect them from the weather and of course idiots that like to break things. I would also get with an electrician and have them set up some kind of "control box" to operate the functions of the camera (rewind, fastforward, play, pause, slowmotion, record, and I'm sure there would be other that I can't think of).

I would stay away from the nets that you hit into (like in the indoor ranges) because I find it extremely easy to develop bad habbits when you can not see the full result of your swing.

For the targets I'm not 100% sure on what I would use but I do know that I would have many greens for the golfers to hit at. I would also have extremely visible signs, possibly angle lights at them for better visibility at night.

One thing I am considering very heavily is the hitting area construction. I'm really wanting/hoping to use "fieldturf
" this is what is used on tons and tons of college and professional football, soccer, and baseball fields. Fieldturf is made of plastic "grass blades" that I believe you can have installed at different lengths with ground up tires that make up the "dirt" for this surface but I think that if you were to mix some sand it with the finely ground tires you could get a pretty compareable result to dirt. This would hopefully give the same results of your shot as what real grass would give i.e. chunks, tops and things like that would react the same or close to the same as on the course. Also if this works as I hope you will be able to use your own tees to tee the ball in this application. This would also aid in the accuracy of the yardage markers due to the fact that the "grass" would not need to re-grow or anything that natural turf has to do.

Another thing that I would offer is memberships and team discounts. The memberships would be avalible to people in a way that you can have a per month membership, a 3 month membership, 6 month, or 12 month. The memberships would cost a set mount for each different "plan" and would give you a percentage off of all the amenities offered at the range such as a discount on balls and the video stations and what ever else is offered for an additional charge outside of the bucket of balls that you purchase. The team discounts however would not be purchased, they would be a good deed done for the young golfers of the area by me. I would get some cards (kind of like hotel credit card keys) made up and distribute them to the local high schools and colleges and they would offer the same bennefits as the memberships but would be free of charge to the schools and the team members.

The putting green is prety self explanitory. Make it big enough that you can practice different putting techniques such as normal putting and lag putting. It also needs some decent undulation and areas to practice different types of pitch and chip shots and depending on how the fieldturf works in the range section I may have it installed in a fairway length and a few lengths of rough around the putting green . This would benefit the facility in multiple ways such as no big divots taken out that need to be repaired and it should also make the upkeep on the putting green much easier since there wouldn't be as many weeds trying to grow on the putting green since the grass would be synthetic.

The sand trap is what I have not decided on so if I come up will anything I will post it. 

Let me know if you like any of my ideas, I know I have more that I'm not thinking of at the moment but let me know what you think.

Zebra


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Had'nt checked this posting for a while, got some really good ideas guys. Some are "nice to have", though could be pricey to implement. I definitely like the camera idea, was thinking two maybe three cubicles set up with camera on rental basis only. Had'nt thought about actual clientelle yet, I guess was counting on driveby signage or ad in newspapers. Have investigated several different "Astro Turf" companies, the Dome here in Moncton uses it, but was not particularly impressed with the bounce you get off it, that idea of adding sand to the mix might dampen the erratic bounces. There are a number of companies our there who'll install 30/50 foot putting greens for reasonable prices, was thinking of putting a second smaller raised green with a large sandtrap running along side and an area beyound the trap for Lob Wedge practice. My idea for the main practice area, would be three raised greens, slanted from front to back at the 25 yard mark, three more at 150 yard mark, and one at the 200 yard mark. Interspersed with 6 foot bullseye targets 50/100/150/200/250, along with white strip yardage markers at the same distances, strips would run the entire width of the driving area. Would be very interested in comments and ideas....


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

I really like the target idea with points. That reminds me of the Target golf mode in Tiger Woods.

I've been on the turf described above (with the shredded rubber & sand) many times for soccer & football.

Here's my thoughts about it regarding golfing:

There is a vendor in BC that can make 'tiles' of the stuff about the size of an average gof mat.

*Maintainence:*
The rubber & sand will periodically get worked out of an area and would need to be replinshed. You should check with your potential vendor about maintainence costs. In a heavily used area, you might need to re-level your mat daily.

The rubber & sand will get everywhere, and therefore your maintainence crew will have to sweep around them often (probably daily).

*Feel:*
Walking on this stuff is great! It is a little softer than actual turf, and when playing soccer or football on it, it has stronger grip on the feet than real turf (easier to get blisters on this stuff when playing soccer)

As far as it reacting just like real grass; well, you won't be taking divots out of it! I have no idea how long the grass blades would last when subjected to the swipes of golfers all day. I don't think it would last as long as other fake grass I've seen made specifically for golf.

You may be able to put your own tees in it, but as I said, it tends to be a bit looser than actual turf.

For cost and wear & tear reasons, I think this turf should be in a couple of stalls reserved for members, or have additional fees associated with them. That way, I could go to your facility, and use the normal mat for most of my practice sessions, and treat myself on occasion with this type of mat.

Cheers,
-T


----------



## golf4eva (Jan 8, 2007)

there is a driving range here in England that has a green with bucket type holes at varying distance from the pin. You get a certain amount of points depending on where youre ball lands. you could use this kind of idea with "prizes" or discounts for the most points scored.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

*Important Suggestion for Longevity of Range*

Hey there!

One other tip for you! We had a nasty wind storm come through my town since December. The end result was that a number of driving range nets were destroyed. The one I used to go to has a couple of broken poles and has been closed since late December!

So, you might want to look into a way to raise & lower the nets in the rare chance that a storm comes through. From what I hear, broken poles are the most expensive thing to replace at a driving range.

Best wishes,
-TMC


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

I work at a driving range, so most of the stuff I'm thinking about when opening one has to do with the actual opperation of it. We're outdoor, lighted open until 10PM, and off grass 12 months a year.

Don't buy used range balls. Get new balls, all of the same brand. We have Top Flight Super Range balls, come in 24 dozen packs. People will be willing to pay more if the balls still have dimples on them, and are CLEAN. Get a ball washer, trying to was off milk crates of balls with a hose doesn't work well at all. 

When looking at nets, think about how high you think they should be then add another ~25 feet. This most likely will be the largest cost of opening the range. When we lost our nets during the hurricanes(every pole snapped), it was around $50,000 to have new ones put up. 

When having the nets put up, make sure all the support wires are placed outside of the range. At dusk(or at night if it's lighted), they are *very* hard to see, and will rip the side of the picker gang off.(don't ask how I know lol)

If you're going to have lights and be open at night, get a picker cart that has a cage front, not a plexyglass front. When driving into the lights at night you can not see because of the glare if it's plexyalss.

Pick a layout that will allow you to park the picker close to where you will wash the balls, and put them in the machine.

The more baskets you get in the front, the faster picks will go, but flags and other things will also be hit more often. 

When putting targets, think about how you will get balls out of them. A sand trap would not be a good, as you would have to hand pick balls out of it. Also, why would you want to aim at a sand trap? Any "greens" on the range are simply a shorter cut on the normal grass. A real green would be destroyed in a matter of days. Trees also wouldn't be the the best idea imo. Flags, trampolines, targets, bells...Flags are your best bet as they are very inexpensive to replace when hit, and also do no damage to the picker when hit. 

Things are going to break, pretty much no matter what it is it will get broken and lost. Look at almost everything you buy as a consumable. Balls, flags, and baskets being at the forefront, but also things like tires and wheels for the picker, bearings for the picker, parts for the ball machine and washer..



As for selling balls, depends on your demographic and the quality of the range. We sell $6/$12 buckets (54 balls/108 balls), but a range a few miles away sells balls for pretty much half the price, however the balls they use are from when they opened and are hitting off mats. We sell a discounted range key for $90 that comes with a $120 credit as well, and quite a few people buy them.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Boy these last 4 postings are great, there's a ton of good suggestions and a reality check also. Cant really do anything around here right now, still up to our butts in snow and minus tempatures. But this is going to help with the financial plan for the bank, I really didn't think there was this amount of detail involved, most driving ranges around here just look like large fields, with little maintenance. Thanks again for all the suggestions and info.

Del


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

My father's friend has a driving range...lovely...although I've never played 18 holes on a course I've played on the driving range


----------

